# Aromatase Inhibitor Question?



## yoyo0021 (May 24, 2010)

Why is Arimidex so damm expensive! What can be used instead of Arimidex & Aromasin? Can I just use nolva?


----------



## MDR (May 24, 2010)

Just picked up some generic from 4RX for 199-not TOO bad-and worth every penny in my book.  Got a good deal on Clomid, too.


----------



## nd2bhge (May 24, 2010)

do some more research its not that bad from our board sponsors!!


----------



## yoyo0021 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!! We will see....


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 24, 2010)

*Arimadex*

There are places to get pharm grade adex very resonable. I use adex over aromasin because it's so much cheaper. Some have had good experiences with liquids but I prefer pharm grade tabs for adex, clomid, nolvadex and letrozole if needed. I cant tell you the name of the place but I can tell you it's three letters. Research a bit and you will find it.


----------



## unclem (May 26, 2010)

yoyo0021 said:


> Why is Arimidex so damm expensive! What can be used instead of Arimidex & Aromasin? Can I just use nolva?


 
 yes you can use nolva instead but be careful use it only if u have to it decreases your total test levels in body. imo


----------



## toothache (May 26, 2010)

CEM's liquidex (arimidex) is good to go and reasonably priced.


----------



## Pirate! (May 26, 2010)

My prescription Adex cost more with insurance than buying it from research sites. Absurd.


----------

